# need help - bottle heifer



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all,

you are the last one who I hope now can help me with one of my heifers.

ok lets start, we bought 3 calves (a bull & 2 heifers) from that guy and I'm pretty sure they didn't had the colostrum or he didn't feed them idk but ALL of them are sick as hell (diarrhea) - the Bull died after 18h on our farm.

I still have 2 heifers, one is okay now and a happy calf but the other still so bad and I really don't know what i can do more for her.

On Saturday she was more death than alive, at night i said to my husband he should shoot her. I felt so so sorry for her, I don't wanted that she has to suffer anymore. The feets where cold, she couldn't hold the head up - nothing, she was only laying there. My Vet was not available. But we made it through the night and gave her every hour electrolytes to drink, no she couldn't drink anymore, she only sallowed it but we made it. 

We gave her oxy500 (twice a day)
electrolytes
pro bios
b12
re sorb insteed of milk replacer
probiotics

The next day the vet came, he gave her a stronger antibiotic (and i had to stop the Oxy500), a better B12 (I forgot the name I'm sorry but it is the same like the B12 injections just a lil stronger) and banamine.

I give her now 1ml Banamine twice a day,
I had to start today with milk replacer again (just a half cup with re sorb),
i wait 2/3 hours after the milk bottle and give her then some electrolytes with the bottle
and 5ml B12 (depends on how she is)


This is the 6th day now, I don't know how long she can make it. She can stand up, and she walks around but she is so so so weak. My vet told me after 2 days it should be okay with the diarrhea but it isn't. 
He gave me today more banamine again.

This morning at 4 she walked to me and drunk the whole bottle electrolytes ALONE. Now she starts again that she don't want something and she needs it that bad.

I spend the last 6 days with that calf - YES even at night (I'm so so tired  ). I go to her every 2/3/4 hours (depends on how she is eating and feel), i spent a lot of $$ now and I want that she LIVES 

If you have any idea how she can feel better soon, please help me 

Thanks a lot
Nicole


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

She is weak because of the reduced amount of milk. Personally, I would stop the Banamine. It is hard on the gut, has a tendency to build up in vital organs, and can cause some pretty major problems when given on a long term basis. Banamine is usually only given for a day or two - not for 6 days. Get into the habit of taking her temperature each day, and only give Banamine if her temp is high enough to interfere with eating. I would also alternate milk with electrolytes, and increase her milk bottle by 1 ounce every day until she is up to where she needs to be - 1 to 2 gallons a day, depending on her age. What kind of milk are you feeding? Milk replacer, fresh cow's milk, or store bought milk? If milk replacer, what kind of protein and fat does it have? Have you made sure it is milk based and not soy? It's going to take her some time to pull out of this, so be very careful to make any changes slowly! How often are you giving the Probios? I would be giving it at least once a day, and probably twice a day. The antibiotics have destroyed the flora in her gut, and it's going to take some time to get it built back up to where it needs to be. I'm not a big believer in tubing an animal, but sometimes it's necessary when working with her to take her bottle fails. If she refuses a bottle try coating the nipple with molasses or karo syrup to entice her to suck. You might also think about adding a little molasses or karo syrup to the milk to make it more appealing. Do NOT add raw eggs to her milk! That will aggravate her scours and can introduce salmonella bacteria.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

^^ Pretty good advice there. I too would question the vet re: banamine. It is really hard on a cow (and people.. yes it will make you vomit almost immediately lol, seen it happen).


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Windgefluester, I am the last person who should offer advice on a bottle calf, so I won't. I just want you to know that I understand what you are going through and how hard and tiring it is. Hopefully, if you stick with it she'll pull through. You've come a long way already. It sounds like she is doing better than when she was down and her feet were cold. The advice you get on here is the sound of experience and it is priceless. Keep up the good work and don't forget to take care of yourself, too.
Keeping you and your heifer in my thoughts,
Jayne


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

hi, thank you all for your reply 

She is much better than when i wrote this here. My vet gave her yesterday a B Complexe again (the first one she got on Sunday). And after that we are now keep going the right way.

@Milk Replacer
I switched from Dumor Supreme to Co-Op Calf Pro (this is without Soy, i read that Soy is bad for calves so I bought a new Milk replacer). She is right now on 5oz, what i give her twice a day and everyday 2 oz more. I mix it with the re sorb like my vet said (ReSorb )

Co-op Calf pro
Crude Protein not less then - 20%
Crude Fat " " - 20%
Crude Fuber not more than 0.15%
Calcium not less 0.75%
Calcium not more than - 1,25%
Phosphorus not less - 0.70
Vitamin A not less - 20,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D3 not less than - 5,000 IU/Lb
Vitamin E not less than 100 IU/lb


Her poop looks good today, I hope she don't bounce back again :/ . 
I give her 5mg 3 times a day Probitotics (I started with 5 but Vet said 15 is better and till her poop is good). 

She is eating now again so I don't have to tube her  I hope this hold on because she was better a few days ago too and then she bounced back to be bad  not that bad like saturday where she was more death than alife but still bad. 

I give her Electrolytes 3/4 hours after the Milk replacer so it should not be a problem, i thought she need the electrolytes because of her diarrhea?

Please cross the finger for this little fighter she needs to survive because she came so far 

Oh, i forgot - I'm not really sure with the age. The guy where we got them told us they are 9/ 10 days old (so she should be now 16 days old), and they had colostrum. But I think they are younger. 
My Bull who i got from someone else is much taller (also a Holsteiner), healthy as can be and a happy calf - we had not a big problem with him at all (i think because he came from a good guy who took good care of them).

I asked my vet when he was here what he would think how old they are - he said it is hard to say only at looking at them but he would say 4/5 days old. After i told him the guy told us 9/10 days he said - can be it is hard to say but they are not looking good. 

I have to say also we are "beginner farmers" we started last year with one bottle bull and had no problem at all with him, we got him from a co worker. This time it was the first time we bought calves alone and we are new with cattle. 

We got these bottle claves from a guy who i know now bought the calves at a barn sale. We would never buy calves at a auction because i heard so many bad stuff about it and i like to know where they come from. But now this happens. Well, i learned the last few days a tons of new stuff  and i think she will make it  I'm really positive right now. She looks much better - yes still weak (but like you said it comes from the reducing amount of milk).

The other heifer is still great, she has now a really soft coat and looks healthy and loves to jump around. I hope my lil fighter can do this soon too 

I forgot
I gave her this morning like the vet said 1ml banamin again - He said twice a day 1ml. If she is doing good over the day I will stop it and give her nothing at the evening. I'm a lil scared to do something wrong. You read so many different things. thanks thank thanks thanks

Nicole


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Compare the price of replacer with whole milk from the store. I have found them comparable and the calves do better on whole milk. Goat milk is the best.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

I plan to raise them with goat milk - but i only have 3 goats right now  *lol* (well, and one of them is a buck hahaha) 

you guys really think whole milk would be better? i mean they still do all the good stuff out of it ((( that is why I bought heifers and why i want my own milk 

The plan is to breed those two heifer when they are in the right age, milk them twice a day only just for us and some co workers and let the calves stay with the moms.
I want to sell the bulls or put them in the freezer & keep the heifers.


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Her system cannot handle goat's milk right now. It is too rich, and contains too much milk fat - it will send her system into a tizzy. 

There is nothing wrong with milk replacer AS LONG as it is a good quality one. I would leave things alone until she starts gaining strength and putting on weight, then you can switch her to goat's milk slowly if you want to. I would not use store bought milk - the pasteurization kills a lot of the good things in it. 

Are there any dairy farms or milking operations in your area? Another option would be to see if you can buy fresh cows milk for her.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicole,das hast du gut gemacht!
I'm so glad she is doing better.
I had people tell me not to use store bought milk...i forget exactly why ,I'm thinking cause its pasteurized? 
I would not switch her over to something else again ,too hard on her, this milk replacer you have now is a good one so unless you can give her some of your goats milk I would stick with that, if you'll get more goats milk mix it in slowly to get her used to it. 
A little trick my vet has taught me if they get loose poo is to mix in a half a crushed regular aspirin with their milk and a tablespoon of yoghurt the plain kind, that has always worked for me if they start getting a little loose do that for a few days ,of course if its real scours you would need scours medicine.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I'm so glad to hear that your calf is doing better. I've learned the hard way, too, to be careful where I buy calves. I found a woman who gets her calves newborn from a dairy and raises them to sell as bottle calves. I have bought several from her in the past and will only buy from her in the future. She charges a little more, but her calves are well taken care of and healthy when she sells them. It makes all the difference in the world. It is so hard (and expensive) to bring them back when they have had a poor start, and so disheartening when your efforts fail.
keep up the good work!
Jayne


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

We are back to be bad  i dont know what i can do more for her. I gave her more b complex but it is not helping  i'm so so depressed 
Her poop is like water again 

(I wrote a beware ad in craigslist and i got a few answers they bought calves there too and all had pneumonia )


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to go through this! I live in Delano, not to far from Chattanooga and I saw your beware warning on craigslist. I know the man you bought these calves from, you are right they are sale barn calves, but the worst part is they are trucked in from Pa. They are pulled from their mothers, put on a truck for a 700 mile trip and then run through the sale barn as 3 day olds. That is a rough beginning for any animal. Local dairy Bull calves are getting almost impossible to find around here right now, so he is still selling a lot of these calves. I ask my husband if we gave you some fresh cows milk from our dairy cows if it would help yours, he said unfortunally it would not help. I sure hope your calf makes it!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Try the aspirin i mentioned ,half of a 325mg one 2x/day...it wont hurt...it firms up stools and makes them feel a little better. Not for severe cases but you are giving her other meds...maybe she just needs something extra....
I hope so much she pulls through this for you.&#128046;


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow delinda that is horrible  no wonder they are sick like hell . 
I know delano, there are the amish people right? Love to go to them  i'm in cleveland

Today not any news she is not good and not that bad. I still have to force feeding her ((( 

@ufo
Thanks i started your advice yesterday evening )))


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

MSSCAMP. Not being grouchy, but what do you thing turning milk into powder does to the Milk? Unless you have fresh milk, whole milk is the closest thing you can get. I have great results with it even with fawns. My goats on test have around 3.5 to 4.0 percent fat. That is about the same as a cow. I have pulled quite a few calves out of the gutter with store bought milk. Don't gorge them. A little hungry at the start is best.
I think the baby calf market is very cruel. The farmers want rid of them because they are work. I don't think they should be sold until 2 weeks old.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Of the last 2 calves I bought one is a Heifer who was probably 5 - 7 days old when I got her. She was close to death within 12 hours, horrible yellow runs, discharge in her eyes and I could barely get her to suck. I ran to the vet and picked up Nuflor and them stopped at the Co-op for Sustain III. Gave her the shot and one bolus, started her on some electrolytes. It took about a week and 2 more bolususes and she came around. Now 2 1/2 weeks later she is eating like a pig. My vet has always used the same protocol with Nuflor and Sustain III and it has always worked for me.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Sometimes when the calves get off to a rough start there just isn't anything you can do to save them


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

She ate now a bottle of milk ALONE - i didn't had to force her.

@kycrawler
I know &#55357;&#56862; but i can't kill her and she came so far now &#55357;&#56862; i'm still hoping she makes it. 
I lost a lot of money but next time i will be more carefull from who i buy something


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I did not say to kill her. The compassion in a person drives us to do what we reasonably can to save the animals under our care but sometimes no matter how hard we try they sometimes seem to just want to die . Sometimes that's just something we have to accept as well


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

She ate yesterday in the evening and this morning her whole bottle alone. Please cross the fingers for us that she don't bounce back, she still has some diarriah but not that bad right now. 

The picture is from monday


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

That's great,i hope she keeps getting better .
Just don't feed her too much milk. And Spreading feedings out 3x helps too.
Do you still have the Scottish highland ? that's what i have ...and one jersey steer&#128046;


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

No i had to sell the scottish but we are planing to get another one


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh ,that's too bad. I remember the pic u posted ,she was soo cute!&#128046;


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Can you get her out in the sunshine some. It will help. She looks pretty bright eyed.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, they go out if they want to. I took that picture at night .


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

she still has diarrhea - she is eating but i asked the vet to come over and look at her. He will be there this afternoon! It is really frustrating  everything


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

billinwv said:


> MSSCAMP. Not being grouchy, but what do you thing turning milk into powder does to the Milk?


No problem! It does the same thing as pasteurizing, which is exactly why they add vitamins and other good things when they are done dehydrating it. We've used store bought milk to "jump start" cold newborns and get them up/nursing, but never for raising orphans or bottle calves.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Windgefluester said:


> she still has diarrhea - she is eating but i asked the vet to come over and look at her. He will be there this afternoon! It is really frustrating  everything


Oh man...I hope she turns around again....is it really runny?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

she is bad now 
she was ok yesterday - walked a lot - stood up a lot - but now she is bouncing back  yes she is laying and it comes out  I try to give her a lot to drink & electrolytes but her eyes don't look that good - she had 2 milk bottles today and 1 electrolyte bottle .... 
also vitamin B complexe.... 

I hope my vet comes soon


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

how much milk per feeding?


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Just give her electrolytes, no milk for at least 24hrs


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

yes I have done that before too - and I have to do it again.
vet said the problem is her gut not the bacteria what she has or had, he still thinks we could go threw this :/ we will see

she gets now probotics, re sorb insteed of milk, then immodium, pepto bismol, Vanilla ensure, b complexe & banamin (if needed). He gave her also a Antibiotica again & of cours electrolytes


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

topside1 said:


> how much milk per feeding?


well, i started her after 24h re sorb slowly / i started at 4oz and she should eat per feeding 12 oz and i do every day one oz more. but she still bounce back all the time. well another 24h with re sorb


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

That seems like a lot of different stuff to give her.
He wants u to give her imodium AND pepto at the same time ?
A long time ago i gave pepto but My vet said the aspirin works like pepto.
Did he say what is wrong with her?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Immodium 30ml /4x per day
Pepto 60ml / 2x per day
I dont give it at the same time

He said her gut is messed up, that is the problem


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Well i meant all in one day not exactly same time ...
Sorry but that seems a wired thing to hear from a vet 'her gut is messed up'!
I had a 10day old calf once and the first time he wouldn't take the bottle i called my vet,he came out ,diagnosed with mild abomasal colic,gave him pen g inj.plus orally,and raglan inj.and i had to do same for like 5days...
I'm just saying,exact diagnosis, this vet does not sound like he knows ....is he a lg.animal vet?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok sorry it is just a lil confusing right now

Ok she had pneunomia and she got antibitika and somon. The vet said but right now the problem is not the pneunomia it is her gut is messed up, what males sence i think because everytime when i start to feed her milk replacer she bounce back and yes, i start slowly


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes he is a large animal vet 

Today she is good again, standing, walking, drinking, she went even outside.... We will see how she does the nezt 2 days again. I have to give her tomorrow milk replacer again


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The heavy duty antibiotics for the pneumonia must have also killed off her good bacteria in the gut. I think I read where probiotics was being given, so hopefully that will get her back on her milk replacer.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok,that's good to hear....sorry,it just sounded like he didn't know . 
Hopefully she's starting to make some good bacteria with the probiotics. I'd still give her yoghurt in the milk also...wont hurt...i did it till i weaned my calf. 
You are taking very good care of her &#9786;


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Windgefluester said:


> Immodium 30ml /4x per day
> Pepto 60ml / 2x per day
> I dont give it at the same time
> 
> He said her gut is messed up, that is the problem


I would not use immodium AD on my calves. I know it stops the peristaltic action in a goats gut and, given that they are both ruminants, I wouldn't risk it on a calf.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

We often kill calves with kindness that already have the decked stacked against them and one foot in the grave. 

Let me explain my statement: A bottle calf is born, doesn't get any colostrum, shipped several hours, ran through a sale barn, and peddled by a middleman all within the first three days of life.......
Then,,,,,,,,we buy them, notice scours and other signs of illness, and start pumping meds down them when all they really needed to have a better chance in life was the antibodies absorbed in their gut lining within the first hours of life. 

I don't know who your large animal vet is and I'm not trying to sound rude, but he ought to know to not start pumping antibiotics in a calf that's not had colostrum. The reason in my opinion that your seeing temporary bounce backs in the animal's health is that the meds are in fact temporarily knocking down the scours and other ailments but they're also killing the good bacteria that is vital to the animal's survival. 

I'm not saying to go "green", "organic" or anything else of the sorts because antibiotics do have their place. I'm saying intead of trying to kill the virus treat the symtoms. 

If a child has a stomach bug and has it coming out both ends there's not a doctor in the country that would prescribe antibiotics. He'll tell you to keep clear liquids in them and give them some pepto or ammodium to stop the flow. 

The calf works the same way. Treat scours with fluids, fluids, and more fluids. B12 and Bantamine are also good to replace nutrients and serve as a pain killer for it's aching insides. 

Unless this animal is able to get it's own defense system working and it's rumen churning with the right bacteria in it going, it's doomed from the start. 

I've raised bottle calves for years and unfortunately these things happen from time to time. 

I too can tell you of an instance almost two years ago that I purchased 15 jersey calves from a dairy sale. I used all the standard precautions as always when picking them out. I treated them with all the preventatives I usually do. Still, to no avail, within two weeks I had 15 dead jersey calves. I would've told you before that I could keep most any calf alive no matter what was wrong with them up until that happened. 

I was so puzzled about it I called a vet and had labs done on one of the dead calves. He sent it off and the results came back as a form of Ecoli that there is no known cure for in cattle. He said there's a drug labeled for use in horses that will sometimes cure it but he'd be hard pressed to use it in bovine due to the withdrawel time being forever. 

After some more investegation I also found out all these calves came from the same seller. That same seller actually sold over 200 dairy bull calves that day and had an operation that he ran down the road from the dairy salebarn. He'd go around weekly and pick them up from local dairys, dump them out in a pen with dozens of other calves, and dump some powdered milk for humans out in a homemade milkbar for gang-feeding calves. 

I count my lucky stars that I only bought bottle bulls that day and not my usual load of heifers. I only had less than $500 in the entire load of them. I was in MO last week picking up a couple guernsey heifers from a dairyman and he asked me, "Are you anywhere close to Sulphur Springs?" After I told him I was he warned my that there was a local buyer\seller that had almost put his neighboring dairy out of business last year. He said the trader sold his friend a 100 heifers and they all died within the week. The fellow had the State of Missouri vet check it out and wouldn't you know it, it was a type of Ecoli that couldn't hardly be cured. 

Now that I've vented my pitty party and shared my story I will also say that I hope you calves get better and keep up the good work. Remeber to keep fluids in them.


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

How's your calf doing? Was the warning on craigslist yours? I'd update it everyday with what it's costing you and the trouble you have had.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

@alan
yes, the ad on Craigslist is mine - i updated it right now because he sells now 18months heifers too. You wrote me an email too, right?  

My calf is okay right now. She is on 3oz oz pulver per bottle right now - third day standing & walking, still not great but we take the tiny steps.

I spend now 600$ in medicine & vet in her, 350$ for the heifers and 135$ for the dead bull.

She was a lot outside yesterday, she even tried to jump *lol* but she fall down  she is still weak. But hey, she is standing & walking and this is the 3 day in the row for the first time. 

Nicole

Edit: @francismilker
thanks for your reply, she gets right now

7am - milk replacer (3oz milk powder and every day 1 ox more) with resorb, red cells, probiotics
12 - electrolytes with stomach relief
5 - milk replacer & resorb, probiotics, 
9 electrolytes & stomach relief
2am electrolytes


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

I stopped the Banamine, she was a long time on it and I give her the banamine if needed 

here is a picture of her 2 days ago



> We often kill calves with kindness that already have the decked stacked against them and one foot in the grave.


I can understand that, specially if someone has a lot of calves. Here i have just 3 - the 2 heifers and my bull. 
As long as i see she make process I can not do that. I know also she would be already dead if i would have more calves because then i would not have the time for her like i have right now.
Believe me I'm so done. This is the 3 week now, and i go every 5 hours to her (and that is when she feels good, when she bounce back to bad I'm every 2/3 hours with her) - and my nights ends at 4:30 already  
So i have slept not that much the last view weeks. I'm also have the cold now *lol* I think because I'm so so so done.




> I've raised bottle calves for years and unfortunately these things happen from time to time.


yeah, but I can tell you that will not happen that easy again to me  I will take a better look from who I buy next time a calf


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

here a pic from my Bull - I have to take a picture when he is standing too. Gosh he is the same age like the heifers and he is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing better.
She is so cute &#128512;


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

The email was from me.I talked with the "man" on the phone and was going after 5 heifers.I'm glad you posted the warning before I went after them.I ask and he swore they were not sale barn calves.

I had a calf like the one you have now.She was born in my barn with alot of help from me.She would not make any effort to nurse her momma a bottle or your finger from the start.Her momma died 2 days after she was born.I force fed her milk twice a day for 2 weeks.Got her to taking 1 bottle a day without being forced for several days then back to being forced again. Scours were a nightmare.At 2 weeks old she was brought in the house and put in front of the wood heater.She would go a week having to be force fed her bottle,then suck the sides flat on 2 or 3 bottles and right back to force feeding.She died at 7 weeks and 3 days old.Only bottle calf that ever died on me.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

oh wow @alan
how horrible :/ 7 weeks wow  I'm sorry. I still have this tiny hope on my heifer :/ just tiny i know - we will see.

I'm so so so glad that some people really take this warning seriously. I have no point to lie, my husband don't wanted that i make those ad on craigslist (he is the nicer one of us two  ), but I was so pissed of (and I'm still  ) that he makes a lot of money and don't care - just the money counts. 

I got a view "thank you emails" and I know some people don't bought a calf there because of that ad. Well, i got more "I made the same experience" emails - sadly. 

Today is day 4 that she is back on milk replacer.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Alan...
I liked your post because you were stopped from buying from that 'man', not because you lost your calf. 

Nicole....
You're doin' great! I remember when you first started posting on here....and look at you now!


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

I couldn't sleep at night if I sold calves knowing they won't make it.Never sold an animal of any kind that didn't have a replace or refund offer attached to it.What goes around comes back around,wouldn't want to be in his shoes when it does.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

true Alan, but this is because you CARE  and he don't care 

@
DamnearaFarm

Thanks a lot  she is still on milk replacer JIPPPIIIEEE


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

That's good


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Is she still doing good ?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for asking  (sorry for the late answer i have my in laws here and they keep me busy lol). Yes she is still goof so far. ))


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Toll!&#128512; I'm so glad to hear that.
Great job!&#128046;


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

How's your calf doing?


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Alan,
how you are doing? 
thanks for asking and sorry for the late answer. She is doing okay. She is still behind (not that big like the others) but she is still alive  I put a blanket around her yesterday for the night because it is so cold right now and I checked on her a view minutes ago and she is good. I hope she will make it 

I want to buy in Spring a jersey heifer and a jersey bull (this country life got me really bad ). I'm not sure if i'll buy a bottle baby or a weaned one.


----------

